# ما هو مفهوم عزم القصور الذاتى



## 3azamivic (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ا*ولا : السلام عليكم

ثانيا:كنت عاوز افهم معنى* *moment of inertia و ايه الأمثلة للمفهوم ده و كذلك التطبيقات اللى يستخدم فيها

و ايه الفرق** بين first **moment of inertia و second **moment of inertia

و يا ريت الشرح يكون مبسط لطالب لسه يعنى ..............
*


----------



## usama_usama2003 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR5mivx0xc0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZJcsiv_Wjc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZU0BwGAFIA

شوف باقي الفيديوهات في القناه هيعجبوك جدا


----------



## 3azamivic (16 نوفمبر 2011)

طب هو أولا شكرا على الرد و الفيديوهات بس يا ريت أنا احتاج التعريف المبسط لأنى لا أملك حاليا وقت كافى لمشاهدة الفيديوهات و لكنى سأطلع عليها إن شاء الله فى أقرب فرصة


----------



## كيرو عبده (16 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## usama_usama2003 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ابحث في ويكيبديا


----------



## عاصم007 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

حقيقة عزم القصور الذاتي والجساءة وعزم المساحة الاول هي من المفاهيم التي الي الان اجد صعوبة في فهمها لكن اعتقد ان عبارة قصور ذاتي تعني ممانعة الجسم للتغيير في وضعه ولبقاء الجسم او العنصر في وضعه فانه يقاوم القوي الخارجية بنفس نوعها وقوتها وبالتالي يكون عزم القصور الذاتي هو عزم مقاوم يوفره او يولده مقطع العنصر او العضو في اتجاه محور معين عند تعرضه للدوران حول ذلك المحور وبالتالي تختلف قيمته باختلاف محور الدوران
لست متاكدا من ان ماكتبته صحيحا مائة بالمائة لكن هذا هو فهمي لعزم القصور الذاتي


----------



## zine eddine (15 أكتوبر 2013)

جميل


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (15 أكتوبر 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/391872-photos-Moment-Of-Inerti


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (16 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انظر المشاركه دي للمهندس ​_zine eddine _​

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/391872-photos-Moment-Of-Inerti


----------

